# Help with garage system



## OneGun (Jun 15, 2018)

Okay guys, I'm looking to get a quality yet budget system for my garage. Doesn't have to be high end in the slightest, but not garbage either. 

I'm an old guy, so dunno what type of stuff is available nowadays, but thinking keeping it super simple with just a bluetooth receiver/amp and a couple speakers hooked to it. 

I'm guessing you gurus here know all the cool stuff that Parts Express and others have on the cheap to get a setup like this going. 

I'd like the system to have a little bit of balls at least because I have a drum kit in my garage and I like to play along with tracks but. 

Any help/input sincerely appreciated. TIA.


----------



## diy.phil (May 23, 2011)

You have any spare/old home receivers and home speakers? That would be a fast way


----------



## Holmz (Jul 12, 2017)

A yard/garage sale could be a great place to start.


----------



## OneGun (Jun 15, 2018)

Holmz said:


> A yard/garage sale could be a great place to start.


Totally agree and I'd be hitting them if it was the right season. I'm in Michigan, however, and it's 11° F at the moment. Not a lot of garage sales popping off, lol.


----------



## OneGun (Jun 15, 2018)

diy.phil said:


> You have any spare/old home receivers and home speakers? That would be a fast way


Unfortunately, I don't have any of that sitting around. Definitely would be the place to start though.


----------



## CCole (Sep 9, 2020)

How cheap are you looking to go? I have a ton of gear laying around that would help. Shipping costs get expensive on 50lb avr's , amps, and bookshelf speakers. Even to recommend something from PE would be easier with a ballpark budget.


----------



## diy.phil (May 23, 2011)

Or with the existing home receiver, just string some cables to a pair of speakers in the garage. At one time I was going to do that but found out I used all the outputs already. But I recently changed the receiver, and might have to check/revisit this idea.

Another idea is just get a soundbar (normally for TVs) but some of them have lots of fancy features (wireless/bluetooth/app) and they sound halfway decent.


----------



## NW JLUR (Dec 3, 2018)

You could check Facebook market, OfferUp, Craigslist, etc. You should be able to find a receiver and speakers locally.


----------



## ca90ss (Jul 2, 2005)

Would be easier to give suggestions if we knew what you were looking to spend. These get pretty decent reviews for ~$300 a pair, you wouldn't need a separate amp for them and should be capable of keeping up with your drum playing.
Amazon.com: Behringer Eurolive B208D Active 200-Watt 2-Way PA Speaker System,Black: Musical Instruments


----------



## MythosDreamLab (Nov 28, 2020)

I bought a Yamaha CR 420 Natural Sound Receiver about 24 years ago at a Goodwill store for $35. It was a beautiful receiver, one that always wanted as kid growing up in the 70's but couldn't afford one. Used it in my garage for all those years and sold it last week for $100! I bought a new Yamaha AVR 4k Receiver for my TV set-up and retired the previous one to the garage, which freed up the CR 420. Then I attached an old DVD player, so I can listen to CDs.

My garage speakers are a set of BES D60 speakers I also bought as a kid in the 70's. They are huge flat panels, about 4" thick and the sound comes out BOTH front & back of the speakers! I took the base off them and mounted them to 2x4's in the (open) attic and the sound fills the garage.

Here's a picture of them I found on line: Vintage BERTAGNI ELECTROSTATIC GEOSTATIC D60 SPEAKERS - $200 (Agawam/Windsor Locks CT.)

So unless you are doing some real critical listening out there, I'd recommend finding some vintage gear...!


----------



## diy.phil (May 23, 2011)

Uh oh I found 3 old receivers, 3 bluray players and many speakers... i can open an online store  Found a VCR too! One bluray player is the first generation type... this thing runs on Java and I remember it takes 3 minutes to boot up and get to the disc/menu (ancient stuff). Didn't see any old cassette, CD or DVD players (all long gone). My first and second receivers and a record player from long ago are long gone too. Now thinking how to do 5.1 in the garage lol. One problem is it's dusty in there.


----------



## JMacLeod (Oct 14, 2020)

I have to tell you that a quality system won't be cheap anyway. If you want a decent system that would work properly and won't get broken that often. I tried to save some money on my garage system, and now I regret it. It gets broken every other day, and I have to call the guys from Garage Door and Gate Services Company Nashville – Easyfix every freaking time! They have to give me a damn discount as I am like a loyal customer already. A couple of weeks ago, I called them three times during a freaking week! The guys are already a part of my own family.


----------



## abizzle (Jul 13, 2021)

I found a nice Onkyo two-zone 7.1 network receiver on Facebook Marketplace for $150 and an Onkyo single disc CD player for $60. The receiver was about $800 new, and it has Bluetooth and other streaming audio options built in. So, there are deals to be had if you look around. You should be able to get a complete setup with speakers for $300-$500.


----------

